# Best Staredown ever



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Who takes it lol ..


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

If Fedor stared at me for than 2 seconds, I would start hysterical crying.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Fedor is every tough man's Kryptonite. 

Emelianenko via mugging 39 seconds into the 1st


----------

